# Handguns?



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2009)

So Jim has got me thinking about maybe looking into a handgun for myself. The most gun i've ever owned was a Daisy, so needless to say I know nothing about them. :lol: I'm kinda thinking if I did get one, it would be a smaller type gun, something I could keep with me when I go fishing possibly, personal protection at home, etc. Not really sure though. What kind have you guys got?


----------



## whj812 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ive got a few. 

My personal favorite is my Steyr M9 9mm. Probably the easiest shooting pistol Ive ever fired.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steyr_M


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 13, 2009)

If you are not familiar with handguns and are going to be prone to not keeping it really clean, I would suggest a small frame revolver of the stainless steel variety.

Something like a Ruger SP101.

No frills, always goes bang when you pull the trigger and you don't have to worry about rust (within reason).


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2009)

Bubba said:


> So Jim has got me thinking about maybe looking into a handgun for myself.



:LOL2: Don't blame me for this. You are in TN, I am in MA...no arm twisting here.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > So Jim has got me thinking about maybe looking into a handgun for myself.
> ...



:mrgreen: [-X


Nah, Honestly I have kinda pondered on it for awhile now. Just not sure if its the right thing for me. I've never really messed with guns before, so don't know jack crap about them. My fear would be if I ever did have to pull one on someone, It would get turned around and used on me. :?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 13, 2009)

Hence the suggestion for a small frame, double action revolver. Just point, pull and pow (or, you can also cock the hammer then point, pull and pow if you like).

No safety to mess with, jams are virtually unheard of and they are as foolproof as you can get.

Statistically, most armed confrontations happen inside of 7 yards... 21 feet. Small frame snubbies are plenty accurate for that.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 13, 2009)

go take a CCW class. best 100 bucks you'll spend. you need to learn all of the laws, when you can and cant shoot somebody ect, plus they'll show you how to properly shoot/draw and maintain the gun. it was the best class ive ever taken

i'd also say go with a revolver for your 1st, easy to conceal and dummy proof

you got anything in particular in mind??


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> go take a CCW class. best 100 bucks you'll spend. you need to learn all of the laws, when you can and cant shoot somebody ect, plus they'll show you how to properly shoot/draw and maintain the gun. it was the best class ive ever taken
> 
> i'd also say go with a revolver for your 1st, easy to conceal and dummy proof
> 
> you got anything in particular in mind??



I definitely plan on attending a safety class if I do get one. That will be the first thing I do. 

Like I said, I don't really know anything about guns, so don't really have a clue what I would like. I'd say the best thing i'll have to do is just go and check some out to see what feels comfortable to me. I do have "girly hands syndrome", so something small will probably suit me best...lol. :lol:


----------



## bcritch (Nov 13, 2009)

https://ruger.com/products/redhawk/index.html

I like the Ruger Revolvers. They are definitely a nice handgun. Light, accurate & easy to use and clean. (Also expensive) I would recommend starting with a Revolver as your first handgun.

If you have no experience with guns then I definitely recommend a Safety Course. You want to be safe, comfortable and confident when shooting a handgun.


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 13, 2009)

Based on your admitted inexperiance (good thing to admit to) the first step would be any and all gun / hunter saftey classes you can attend. I am in Wisconsin and some gun dealers here will actually (rent) you a variety of guns to shoot at thier range so you have a better idea of what you would be comfortable with.

As my "handgun" is primarily for home defence, "Betsy" is a Mossberg 500 12GA, 9 shot, pistol grip, heat shield, shoulder strap, and mag-lite on the barrel....similar to the photo only with a few added goodies...

As far as your question....I do not subscribe to the notion "size does not matter"...If you have ever operated a boat with an under rated (small) outboard then was able to go with a larger outboad, the difference would be a very noticable positive... Same with boats themselves...I started with a 12 ft and have had up to a 30 Ft. Lake Michigan boats...(now back down to a 16 ft Smokercraft and 14ft Monark...bigger is better...My point is...opt for the largest caliber pistol you are comfortable shooting....357, 44 mag, 40 cal....If I were being attacked, I would rather be shooting a higher caliber pistol than a lower caliber....hence "Betsy"....


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh yea...another reason for "Betsy"...I think Wisconsin is 1 of only 2 states that CCW in not legal....but the WI attorney general just recently ruled that open carry (not concealed) is legal...except in public places, close to schools, while driving, and a bunch more goofy reason...so CCW is not legal, but open carry is....sometimes....really screwed up....


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 13, 2009)

Monarkman said:


> ...opt for the largest caliber pistol you are comfortable shooting....357, 44 mag, 40 cal....If I were being attacked, I would rather be shooting a higher caliber pistol than a lower caliber....hence "Betsy"....



You have to be somewhat careful with that line of thinking when speaking about home defense.

Unless you have Betsy loaded up with buckshot or slugs, she's not going to shoot through every wall in your house before it stops like any of the calibers you have mentioned will (depending on bullet).

Shotguns are definitely the ultimate home defense gun but they don't lend themselves well to carrying outside the home. :mrgreen:


----------



## Henry Hefner (Nov 13, 2009)

Bubba said:


> What kind have you guys got?


Ruger Sp101 in .357, you can target shoot with the less expensive .38's. It's more accurate than I thought it would be, I can put all shots where they need to be in a profile target at 75 feet.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been carrying for many years and still by far my favorite is a revolver!

So a good snubby 38 or 357 and you'll be happy.


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Bubba said:


> So Jim has got me thinking about maybe looking into a handgun for myself. The most gun i've ever owned was a Daisy, so needless to say I know nothing about them. :lol: I'm kinda thinking if I did get one, it would be a smaller type gun, something I could keep with me when I go fishing possibly, personal protection at home, etc. Not really sure though. What kind have you guys got?



I carry a small .38 with me, even though I have a few firearms myself.. something for the water moccasins and my personal protection... I have small hands (girl hands) so I prefer the grip on a .38 as to the boxy-ness of say a .380 or a 9mm auto if I carry something other than my .38 it would be my bulldog 357 ( smaller than a reg size 357)
my advice is find what is comfortable to YOU and become familiar with your weapon before making a habit of carrying it with you regularly...... Just one Girl's opinion though  good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Hydrilla (Nov 14, 2009)

Lots of good advice here, including those recommending a revolver or a shotgun. Jim, myself and lots of other folks could write pages on why we think you'd like this or that. I think the best advice is to go to a shooting range and put a few guns in your hands, and then rent at least a few of them to try and see what you are most comfortable shooting. Many ranges will charge you a fee, say $10, to rent a handgun, and you can bring it back to them and switch it for another with no additional charge. If there is a charge, it won't be much. This type of experience is invaluable, what works for me might not work for you.

I will say IMHO don't get too wrapped up in the 'bigger is better' idea, as a newbie at least. I love larger caliber handguns and have a lot of experience with .40 and .45, but because of having neck fusion surgery a year ago and still not being up to full strength, the best caliber for me right now is 9mm. Why? Because after my first shot, I can return to point of aim faster on subsequent shots.


----------



## KMixson (Nov 14, 2009)

For reliability I would pick a revolver. You can pull it out of the mud and depend on it to fire. Revolvers are easier to maintain and clean. For your first gun I would recommend a revolver. Some automatics will jam if you get one grain of sand in the action. They can jam sometimes if the casting ejects the wrong way also. As for size, a large caliber will have more stopping power. The problem with large calibers is that they are harder to conceal. After you get comfortable with the revolver then I would recommend trying an auto.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 14, 2009)

Since you dont have a lot of experience with guns one of the best suggestions that I could make is to go to a gun range where they rent various guns for people to rent and shoot. This will give you an oppertunity to try a number of guns in various calibers and find a gun that fits your hands and one in a caliber suitable for the intended purpose for which you desire to use it for.

Once you have selected an appropriate pistol/revolver in a caliber which you feel comfortable shooting and can shot reasonable well for the task at hand go out and get yourself some training. You dont need to go to something like Gunsite, but if your using this gun for self defense it would behoove you to have some formal documented training from a certified trainer. You will be glad you did if you ever have to use it and justify yourself in court!

As for caliber in a pistol I would highly recommend .380 as the bare minimum for self defense. If you choose a revolver I recommend at least something in the power range of .38 Special or better. The .327 Federal might be the lone exception for revolvers to that rule. Do choose your ammo carefully and select ammo for the job at hand. A 240 gr HP out of a .44 Mag at 1200 fps might do a bang up job and punch through the shoulders of a 250 hog but its going to zip right through a human torso with little deformation. Load a .44 spl +P 180 HP in the same gun though and it will come out of there at about 1100 fps and perfrom well on a human torso. This is a much lighter HP in construction and its designed to expand quickly in flesh. Look to LEO types and see what sort of ammunition they are using and this will often times give you a good idea on what loads you need to be using. There are a number of reasons why they use the ammo they do although I will admit that politics sometimes factors into the choice to one degree or another.

Once you get your handgun, practice, practice and practice some more, until your silly. Dont be a typical "Harry Home Owner" go to the range the day you get your gun, burn up a half a box of ammo on a target and call it good. If thats your attitude you will likely disappoint yourself when it counts the most! Gun Control is all about being able to put all 8 rounds on target lickity split. Bullets that dont go where you want them to doesnt do you any good and they are actually a liability in todays litigation happy world. Dont practice at the range at high noon only cuase chances are if you ever have to use your hand gun it will likely be in a low light situation, so practice that too!!! Practice reloads under stress until its automatic. I often load a couple of rounds in two magazines shoot with one not knowing how many rounds it has and then doing a tactical reload and continue shooting my course of fire. Most self defense encounters wont require a reload but if it does or your facing multiple threats you need to be able to do it without thinking about it! Practice drawing your weapon too. A threat will likely already have the drop on you so you dont have time to be fumbling around drawing your gun from under your coat for 30 minutes. Even when you got a "vest" on getting shot hurts BIG TIME! There aint no runner up ribbons in a gun fight!

I have worked with Weapons in the military for 21 years. I have also been in combat in Iraq and 'Stan and wasnt lucky enough to be "in the rear with the gear" as a "Paper Pushing Pansy". I am currently retired and and a Lt. in a security firm doing Executive Protection. I have carried and used a number of weapons over the years. My hands down personal favorite when it comes to personal defense using a handgun, is a 1911 with a 5 inch barrel in 45 ACP using Bill Wilson SS 8 shot flush fit mags and loaded with 185gr Federal Hydra-Shok +P loads. It fits my hands like a well made leather glove! Although a full sized pistol, its flat sides and slim profile make concealment pretty easy in a number of modes of carry. Its not the most powerful combo out there but its about as reliable of a fight stopper as anything else out there. I shoot this combo much better than I do a number of other combos I own and as such it replaced my Berreta M9. Recoil is modest and muzzle flash/blast out of a 5 inch barrel is at a reasonable level. I wasnt always a "1911 Commando", but I tried it, liked it and the more I use it the more convinced I am that its not only a work of art but the true working profesionals best option more times than not. If you choose a quality 1911, use quality mags use, standard presure level loads and I seriously doubt it will let you down or leave you wanting when it comes to personal defense.

Just my buck 'O five....


----------



## Bubba (Nov 20, 2009)

If you guys were gonna look into a gun, What are some good brands that don't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 20, 2009)

Ruger


----------



## jarhead (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been around guns and reloading most of my life. Statistically speaking, most street fights with guns happens within 3 feet of the assailant (National statistics). I personally carry a Bersa 45 ultra compact. Accuracy at 3 feet to 20 yards is good. I have tuned some reloads for it. Recoil is negligible. I agree with others that if you are not familiar and experienced with guns, get a good double action lightweight revolver in 38 special or 357 magnum. Some revolvers will shoot both types of rounds. The secret in a gun fight is knock-down power. Larger bullet wins when it comes to knock-down. High velocity (like the 9mm) can shatter bone etc. but doesn't have the "knock you on your but" power. Practice is the other main key. I shoot about 2000 rounds or more a year. Go to an indoor shooting facility. They usually rent all kinds of guns.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 21, 2009)

> If you guys were gonna look into a gun, What are some good brands that don't cost an arm and a leg?



Unfortunately there are no inexpensive quality guns out there. The good news is they are making them a lot better quality wise and often times offering things that were once optional custom gun work in the past.

Taurus makes a good revolver. I like thier PT-99 pistol in 9mm much more so than the Beretta M9. Thier customer service leaves much to be desired though!!! Charter Arms makes some excellent defensive type revolvers that are reasonably priced and make them in a number of calibers. I would most likely opt for one in 44 Spl if I were to buy one from them. Ruger makes excellent, built like a brick crap house, revolvers and pistols that you cant likely abuse or break. They are that tough and that over engineered. They are reasonably priced for what your getting. I have two that I have shot silly over the years including a 44 Redhawk thats had a few thousand punishing hot reloads through it and its still operating like a fine swiss watch. That says a lot about Bill Rugers fine designs! Unfortunately they no longer make the Security Six (chambered in 38/357) anymore. S&W makes some nice revolvers as well although they arent exactly cheap and no wheres near as durable as Rugers are.

As for Pistols...many would say the Glock pistols are fine and they are, I just dont like the fact that they "really dont have a safety" on them. To me thats a big show stopper for me. As Jarhead eluded to most defensive fights with a handgun will occur at near point blank ranges and may even envolve some grappling around with an attacker to get seperation distance to draw and shoot. I really dont care for S&W's Sigma either although they are fairly popular. SA's XD series have a great reputation and seem to be flying off the shelf at the gun stores. Khar makes some budget priced pistols in defensive calibers and are very compact, not sure about thier durability and long term reliability. I very much prefer the non-polymer pistols and one with a dedicated safety like the one on the PT-99 or 1911 style pistols. While the polymer pistols are light weight and low maintenance from a corrosion stand point I prefer the all steel pistols, preferably in stainless steel. For a 1911 style pistol Kimber, SA, Rock River Arms and Paraordnance are the 4 brands I would look at without reservation. All are very well made, offer a gazillion models to fit just about any need or desire and most can be easily customized to fit the owners needs with little in the way of tools and just some basic skills/knowledge. These pistols have a number of safeties on them that make them about as "Accidental Discharge Proof" as humanly possible but yet reliable as possible when employed when properly gripped and the thumb safety is raked off by you thumb as you draw. The 1911's can be had in 380, 38 Super, 9mm, 40 S&W and 45 ACP quiet readily. They can be had with single stack grips that are slim or double stack grips which are a little bit more of a handfull but carry more rounds. They can also be had in full sized 5 inch barrels or compact versions sporting barrels as short as 2.5 inches that will fit in a coat pocket and sizes in between. If your okay with the 1911 design I promise there is a model that fits your needs thats readily available!

While there are few cheap guns these days, dont base your choice off price alone. Look at a gun as an investment, one that will likely out last your life time on this earth. Ask yourself how much is my life or the life of my loved ones worth before you try to save a 100 bucks! *You might think 600-700 is a lot to spend on something you may never use but if you ever have to use it, it will be worth more than its weight in gold!!! There aint no second place winners in a gun fight...*


----------

